
Making Games with Python and Pygame (2012) [pdf] - colund
http://inventwithpython.com/makinggames.pdf?27f655
======
mrfusion
Is pygame the best way to get into game programming?

Or is it better to use HTML5 these days? I wonder if someone could write
something to compile pygame to HTML5?

~~~
freehunter
If you're wanting to use Python, it's probably PyGame. If you don't care, I've
had a great time with Phaser.js (www.phaser.io) when it comes to HTML5. It's
intuitive and the project is pretty active (and seems to be picking up speed).

~~~
melignus
I second Phaserjs. I switched for my Ludum Dare attempts and it's been great
to work with. PyGame's distribution story for events like Ludum Dare was
pretty horrible.

